# Standard Byke Co. DJ's!!!!!



## Mr.SBC (Dec 18, 2006)

Just spent the afternoon at Standard and shot a couple "Spy" shots. They are doing to cool stuff! Full custom DJ's anything you want!!
This one is has 15.5" slammed rear with 2.5" tire clearance... ~4 pounds!
Check it out.



Testing grounds!

Where the magic happens-


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

hell yeah. iowa made. when i move west i might have to pick something up from them before i go. i've only ever seen their bmx bikes in person and the work is top shelf and then some.


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

Moliterno shredding those ramps in, I think it was, Team JV is one of my favorite video parts of all time. Wish I still had the vid...


----------



## JohnByrd (Jan 25, 2004)

*.*

My first Standard was a STA500 many many years ago. I now ride a Standard 250S and love it. I will never purchase another name brand BMX frame other than Standard.


----------



## Chris C (Mar 27, 2009)

Rick and company built a custom 26" DJ/BMX frame for me in 2009. They're now almost done with a good friend's as well.

Standard is A+ stuff.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

It would be cool to see Rick himself riding one . . . .


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

Man, I might have to honestly consider this!!! <3 Standard BMX


----------



## Mr.SBC (Dec 18, 2006)

Front end on my brothers that they just finished. Looking hot!








Two djs are on the shelf right now for purchase! Get your hands on one today without the wait!!
21.5 and 22" top tubes.
563-323-4894


----------



## False (Feb 18, 2011)

If I didn't have to pay off a speeding ticket tomorrow I'd snag that 22". You mind if I ask how much your brother paid?


----------



## deputyfl (Dec 10, 2009)

Standard makes nice bikes! S&M makes Blk Mrkt, not sure if they still do though. S&M came out with a 24" Dirt Bike this year. I just got one built up for street/parks. But for customs, SBC is the way to go! Ive seen some crazy custom builds from em!


----------



## Mr.SBC (Dec 18, 2006)

Nice! Standard built me a 24" two years ago, custom built to the specs of their 250s street/trail frame. Such a fun bike! Ill post some pictures when I'm on my computer not my phone.... should have some more pictures of my brothers dj frame too


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

Any idea on pricing? Im seriously considering snagging one of these!


----------



## Mr.SBC (Dec 18, 2006)

600 will buy one. They have one 22" top tube that is available today.


----------



## Chris C (Mar 27, 2009)

The 21.5" is on it's way to me!! 

I had them do a complete one-off DJ 2 years ago. My wife's on it now and loves it. Can't wait for this one to arrive! The chrome mob will likely be for sale.

This is the one they built in 2009 -


----------



## slothnation (Jun 16, 2011)

sean salach said:


> Moliterno shredding those ramps in, I think it was, Team JV is one of my favorite video parts of all time. Wish I still had the vid...


Uh, I have a link to it online but I can't post links untill I have 10 posts....sorry.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

hey chris, what head angle did you do on your old frame, versus the new one?


----------



## Chris C (Mar 27, 2009)

cmc4130 said:


> hey chris, what head angle did you do on your old frame, versus the new one?


The old one is 1 degree steeper than the new one.


----------



## slothnation (Jun 16, 2011)

sean salach said:


> Moliterno shredding those ramps in, I think it was, Team JV is one of my favorite video parts of all time. Wish I still had the vid...


http://bmxmdb.com/posts/410-Team-J-V-Better-Off-Dead


----------



## chrismyers (Jul 22, 2011)

so sick!


----------



## Chris C (Mar 27, 2009)

Ok, here's the new one. 21.5" top tube. I've had it to Ray's dirt room and the local BMX track. Oh yeah!!


----------



## JohnByrd (Jan 25, 2004)

nice ride chris


----------



## dkbikes4life (Nov 20, 2010)

I love Standard bikes. My bmx bike is a STA ox platinum. I love that bike. I didnt know they built frames though for DJ mountain bikes. I would like to build a 26" wheel DJ bike because I'm more comfortable on the larger bikes now. I will probably buy one of their frames for it.


----------



## Chris C (Mar 27, 2009)

Just talk to Rick. He really tries to understand your intended purpose so he builds the frame to handle what you want to to do. He's a heck of a nice guy and always wants to do what he can to make a customer happy.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

I had a Standard Shorty (1995), a Standard SHAMAN (1999??), and a Standrard R-Model STA (2001) . . . . STANDARD is one of the sickest BMX companies out there. I wish they would get even more high-profile into MTB because they have so much experience in building SICK bikes and there are so many of us bmx'ers crossing over and riding bmx on big wheels these days.


----------



## brett ferguson (Mar 7, 2007)

Great rides, I am also a huge Standard fan. I have owned several Standard's and currently own a Shorty and a 125r. I think I will build a new DJ soon, can you poste the geometry of the most recent STandard you had built, Thanks.

Brett


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

Want more info! I want a Standard Byke frame so bad!


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

get on their website and email them. rick is a top notch guy, he and his guys do amazing work for (what i think) are reasonable prices.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Rick Moliterno is a thief.


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

Vlad said:


> Rick Moliterno is a thief.


Do tell....


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

I ordered a custom STA about 7-8 years ago that they charged my card for but never delivered. Many phone calls were ignored. When I did get through, Rick's sister lied about sending the damn thing out. Shady, shady, shady.


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

7-8 years ago?


----------

